
Nordic.js Live from Stockholm (Day 1) - adg29
https://www.twitch.tv/funfunfunction
======
adg29
Speakers list includes Ricardo Cabello, Creator of Three.js on Creating VR
(and AR) on the web.

Other interesting topics:

\- Hooked on D3: Creating Animated Ch(art)s with D3 and React Hooks

\- Building Distributed Systems with Node.js

\- Designing and Building With Privacy In Mind

\- Value Driven Development Talk about the ethics of what we make and how we
are contributing to a better and more interconnected world, being part of the
change, building a future we all can be proud of.

\- Simplify Web App Development with Svelte Svelte circumvents including a
runtime library, it compiles to bundled JavaScript that is very small compared
to other approaches. Svelte components achieve "reactivity" without using a
virtual DOM. Implementing components requires less code than popular web
frameworks.

[https://nordicjs.com/2019/speakers#ricardo-
cabello](https://nordicjs.com/2019/speakers#ricardo-cabello)

Archived stream:
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/492603232?t=14m57s](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/492603232?t=14m57s)

